# Abofall!!!! Soll ich die Schlussrechnung nach Kündigung zahlen? Mahnbescheid vermeiden



## KlaraK28462 (28 Februar 2018)

Ich habe so ein Problem:
Ich möchte zuerst mitteilen, dass Deutsch nicht meine Muttersprache ist und ich befinde mich in einem anderen Land (Usbekistan), aber trotzdem ständig von einem bestimmten Verlag aus Deutschland zahlreiche Rechnungen und Mahnungen per Post bekomme.

Folgenderweise erkläre ich meine Situation:

Zurzeit liege ich mit der Spotlight Verlag im Streit.

Zum Abschluss des Abo-Vertrags kam es so, dass ich ich viel später erfahren habe, dass mit der Anmeldung gleichzeitig ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde, und sogar automatisch. Es war also ein Missverständnis!
Ich war der festen Überzeugung, dass die angebotene Leistung kurzfristig kostenlos ist. Und nur darüber war ich auch informiert. Dass es sich um kostenpflichtiges Abo handelte, war mir erst bewusst, als ich die erste Rechnung bekommen habe.

Bei der ersten Rechnung wurde von mir 83 Euro verlangt. Der Brief mit der Rechnung ist per Post nur nach 20 Tagen angekommen. Es war am Ende Novembers. Diesen habe ich ignoriert, aber nach der ersten Mahnung habe ich ihnen eine E-Mail mit Kündigungswunsch geschrieben. Die Antwort kam nicht, nach ein paar Wochen habe ich die 2. Mahnung per Post bekommen. Dann habe ich sie nochmal angeschrieben und das ganze Problem mit unerwünschtem Abo erklärt. Sie haben mir dann so geantwortet:
"Es ist Ihre Aufgabe sich die Vertragsbedingungen vor Vertragsabschluss durchzulesen. Mit Absenden der Bestellung akzeptieren Sie die Vertragsbedingungen. Wir haben nun eine Einstellung zur kommenden Ausgabe vermerkt. Eine Kündigungsbestätigung und angepasste Schlussrechnung erhalten Sie gesondert."
In dieser Zeit kam per Post mit Verspätung schon 3. Mahnung.
Ich habe auch die Schlussrechnung für mein gekündigtes Abo erhalten (25,60€ + Vorsaldo12€).
Nach der Widerspruch und Forderung, diese Rechnung zu stornieren, bekam ich nun solche Antwort:
"Bitte bedenken Sie, dass auch trotz der frühzeitigen Kündigung, eine Schlussrechnung anfällt. Diese sollte Sie ihn den nächsten Tagen erreichen."

Soll ich diese bezahlen?

Die HAUPTFRAGE wäre: Kann es sein, dass ich die Mahnungen von Inkassobüro oder sogar Rechtsanwalt bekommen kann, wenn ich die Schlussrechnung für das gekündigte Abo nicht bezahle? Kann der Verlag die Klage abhängig machen? Oder ist es nicht der Fall, wenn ich in einem anderen Land wohne? Meine Adresse kennt der Verlag schon.

Über Ihre Antwort würde ich mich freuen! 
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## BenTigger (28 Februar 2018)

Deine Adresse in Usbekistan?
Kommst du regelmässig nach Deutshland?

Und ganz wichtig:
Hast du eine Widerufsbelehrung erhalten? 
Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt erst zu laufen, wenn Dir eine schriftliche Widerrufsbelehrung zugestellt wird.
Wenn nicht, kannst du dich auch jetzt noch auf die nicht abgelaufene Widerrufsfrist berufen und den Vertrag nicht kündigen, sondern widerrufen.

Ansonsten, wurde der Vertrag über einen Button der deutlich mit kaufen zu erkennen war?

viele Sachen, sie betrachtet werden sollten, um zu sehen, ob überhaupt ein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
Das geht hier aber nicht so pauschal.

Andererseits... wenn du nie nach Deutschland kommst und auch nicht kommen willst.... Na für 25€ wird garantiert keine Verhaftung mit Auslieferung erfolgen


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2018)

Ich habe mir die Website des Anbieters angeschaut und auch den Bestellprozeß eben simuliert. Rechtlich ist das meiner Meinung nach alles okay. Du bist in Usbekistan und hast mit deren Hilfe deine Deutschkenntnis aufgebessert. Warum nur, solltest du nicht für die erbrachte Leistung bezahlen, nur weil du den Vertragsschluss nicht verstanden hattest?

Und ja, freilich hat BenTigger Recht, dass du die Forderung auch aussitzen könntest, da deutsche Forderungen nach Usbekistan ins leere laufen. Ist deine Entscheidung!


----------

